# katastrophale Ergonomie beim Twin-Lock-Hebel der 2021er Scott Genius Räder



## Orikson (3. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte kurz die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem "neuen" Twinlock-Hebel an einem Scott Genius 2021 Modell mit euch teilen und fragen ob euch das auch so geht. Ich fand die Scott Genius Modelle immer toll, dem Preis angemessene Ausstattung, gute Geo und relativ flexibel durch das umstellbare Fahrwerk. Daher haben wir für meine Freundin nun ein Scott Genius 940 gekauft und aufs erste sieht das auch ganz ok aus. Obwohl sie recht klein ist (~155 cm) passt ihr der S Rahmen mit 29" Rädern mit2.6" Mänteln und genug Federweg gut.

Leider ist der Twinlock-Hebel aber ziemlich ... komisch... Der Twinlock-Hebel ist eine Einheit mit dem Hebel für die Sattelklemme und gleichzeitig die Klemmung vom Griff. Das führt zu mehreren Problemen:

Das schlimmste zu erst: Es ist unmöglich den linken Bremshebel vernünftig auszurichten! Man kann diesen nicht beliebig weit drehen und schieben, da er immer irgendwie mit der Twinlock-Hebel-Einheit oder deren Kabel kollidiert! Positioniert man zu erst den Bremshebel in einer angenehmen Position und danach die Twinlock-Hebel-Einheit, ist der Twinlock- und Sattelstützen-Hebel mit dem Daumen nicht mehr vernünftig zu erreichen. Man muss zum betätigen dann eigentlich immer die Hand vom Griff nehmen, was irgendwie nicht Sinn der Sache ist...
Die Ergonomie von der Twinlock-Hebeleinheit ist egal wie man es dreht und wendet nicht gut. Die beiden Hebel für Gabel und Dämpfer sind noch ganz ok von der Bedienung her. Mit kleinen Händen bzw. Daumen geht das noch besser, für mich wäre das aber schon eine kleinere Verränkung. Da ich nicht denke dass die Größe der Griffe und damit der Abstand von Daumen zu den Hebeln wächst, ist das Problem bei größeren Rahmen für größere Menschen mit tendenziell größeren Händen vmtl noch viel schlimmer. Der Hebel der Sattelstütze direkt als Griffklemmung ist aber nicht mal mit kleinen Händen gut zu erreichen, vor allem da man durchaus etwas mehr Kraft zum Betätigen braucht.
Als Sattelstütze ist wie so oft ein nicht umbedingt billiges aber eben etwas günstigeres Modell verbaut. Leider auch nicht mit genug Hub, sodass selbst bei kleinen Fahrern ein Sattelstützenauszug von 5 cm entsteht. In der untersten Position ist der Sattel also nicht ganz aus dem Weg was aber durchaus Geschmacksache sein kann. Eine andere Sattelstütze lässt sich zwar einbauen, muss dann aber entweder mit dem Sattelstützen-Hebel an der Twin-Lock-Einheit kompatibel sein. Die meiner Meinung nach mieserable Ergonomie bleibt dabei natürlich gleich. Alternativ muss man eine weitere Remote für eine neue Sattelstütze montieren und fährt mit einem sinnlosen Hebel am Cockpit rum...
Man kann nicht mehr jeden beliebigen Griff verwenden, da die Twinlock-Sattelstützen-Kombi zum Griff passen muss. Ich vermute zwar, dass die Klemmung der Griffe halbwegs einheitlich gemacht werden könnte. Ich kenne aber auch genug Griffe, die die Klemmung anders haben
Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Twin-Lock-Einheit bei den 2021er Genius Modellen gemacht? Gibt es vielleicht ein Umrüstset, damit man diese Hebel wie beliebig ausrichten kann?

Schöne Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Fury (3. November 2020)

Möchte erst mal wissen, was eine „Ergonimie“ ist? Angst vor Ergon Teilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (4. November 2020)

Ich möchte hier nicht die Spielverderberin sein, aber die Ergonomie der Griffe/Hebeln wird für deine Freundin mit ihren 155cm sicher das kleinste Problem sein.

Kann sie über dem Hinterrad überhaupt stehen? Und über dem Rahmen?? Ich bin 10cm grösser und für mich passt das Genius S/27.5/2.6 relativ knapp.

Das Problem mit der Sattelstütze kommt vom Knick in Rahmen, da kriegt man keine lange Stütze rein (bei Fox Transfer gehen maximal 100mm Hub, eventuell gibt's Modelle, bei den 125mm gehen könnten), zur Suche hier lang.


----------



## Fury (4. November 2020)

Orikson schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht ein Umrüstset, damit man diese Hebel wie beliebig ausrichten kann?


Jetzt mal konstruktiv:

Die Antwort ist: jein!


----------



## Simon1981 (7. November 2020)

Hallo Christian, 

es gibt einen Adapter mit dem du den Twinloc Hebel auch getrennt vom Griff montieren kannst bzw. dir dann Griffe deiner Wahl montieren kannst. 

Ich hab meinen Händler danach gefragt, da mir die original Syncros Griffe nicht gefallen haben.  

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (21. November 2020)

Sieht so aus wie der Kombi-Hebel von meinem 2020er Spark.

Da ich die Syncrosgriffe getauscht hab, hatte ich die überstehenden Kunststoffteile für die Klemmung mit dem Cuttermesser abgeschnitten und einzeln weiter verwendet. Funktioniert.


----------



## Orikson (24. November 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kann sie über dem Hinterrad überhaupt stehen? Und über dem Rahmen?


Tatsächlich ja. Das Oberrohr ist an der relevanten Stelle auch nicht viel anders als bei dem Vorgängerrad, ein Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race von 2015(?) mit 27.5" in Größe S



Simon1981 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Händler danach gefragt, da mir die original Syncros Griffe nicht gefallen haben.


Danke für den Tipp, dann werde ich da auch mal nachfragen



Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Da ich die Syncrosgriffe getauscht hab, hatte ich die überstehenden Kunststoffteile für die Klemmung mit dem Cuttermesser abgeschnitten und einzeln weiter verwendet.


Naja, keine schöne Lösung. Ich basten schon genug, da will ich mir nicht auch noch meine eigenen Griffe schnitzen müssen  Man könnte ja auch einfach ganz normale Lenkerklemmen verbauen, dann passt jeder Griff...


----------



## DerandereJan (24. November 2020)

It´s not a bug...it´s a feature...


----------



## boxy (28. November 2020)

Orikson schrieb:


> Naja, keine schöne Lösung. Ich basten schon genug, da will ich mir nicht auch noch meine eigenen Griffe schnitzen müssen  Man könnte ja auch einfach ganz normale Lenkerklemmen verbauen, dann passt jeder Griff...



Der Einsatz ist beim Bike dabei.
Falls Dir Dein Händler nicht die ganzen restlichen Teile mitgegeben hat, geh zu dem und Reklamation ...


----------



## Paddyfr (4. Dezember 2020)

Oder schreib mir eine PN, dann sende ich dir den Adapter damit du deinen komischen TwinLoc Hebel mit anderen Griffen montieren kannst.
Es gibt den TwinLoc auch ohne den Hebel für die Sattelstütze, auch da kannst mir schreiben, dann können wir tauschen und ich lege einen Dropper Hebel bei den du egal wo am Lenker poitionieren kannst.

https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_20200530_181626-jpg.14986/


----------



## Luisfigo (5. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen 
Hat einer von euch schon die AXS Reveb bei Spark montiert?
Ich sehe da wenig Platz aufgrund des Twin Loc Hebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy66Scott (25. Januar 2021)

Wenigstens bin ich da nicht alleine , habe 3 Scott Sparks mit den "alten Hebeln" die sind perfekt und mein neues Scale hat auch diesen neuen , völlig daneben der Hebel. Vor allem was soll das dass die Hebel nur mit den Griffen zusammen montierbar sind.( Hab es auch mit dem Cutter bearbeitet).
 Und Es ist jetzt der einzige Hebel der bei dem die Schell nicht aufblappbar ist. Mords Fortschritt.


----------



## Thronfolger (25. Januar 2021)

Orikson schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte kurz die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem "neuen" Twinlock-Hebel an einem Scott Genius 2021 Modell mit euch teilen und fragen ob euch das auch so geht. Ich fand die Scott Genius Modelle immer toll, dem Preis angemessene Ausstattung, gute Geo und relativ flexibel durch das umstellbare Fahrwerk. Daher haben wir für meine Freundin nun ein Scott Genius 940 gekauft und aufs erste sieht das auch ganz ok aus. Obwohl sie recht klein ist (~155 cm) passt ihr der S Rahmen mit 29" Rädern mit2.6" Mänteln und genug Federweg gut.
> 
> ...


Hallo @Orikson,

 zu deinen 4 Punkten:
1. stellst du den Bremshebel so flach und gleichzeitig den Twinloc so steil, dass es kollidiert? Ja, man hat nicht komplette Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten, wie bei der Lösung Remote für Stütze und Twinloc einzeln, aber der Verstellbereich ist doch recht groß. Wenn du hebel einzeln hättest kommst du doch sicher in eine ähnliche Situation!? PLUS: du hast noch eine weitere Klemmschelle für die Remote-Stütze...
2. ich hab große Hände und habe bei meinem Spark extra von nur Twinloc auf die Option mit Stütze umgebaut. alternativ könntest du auf Twinloc-Oberlenker (die sind schon paar Jahre alt) und Remote-Stütze unter dem Lenker wechseln. die Frage ist dann aber wie dir dann die Ergonomie gefällt.
3.da wird wohl Scott den Kompromiss gehen müssen. Die Stütze hat zu viel Hub für kleine Fahrer, zu wenig für Große. Da gibts so viele Vorlieben. Hätte Scott keine verstellbare Stütze verbaut wäre es auch nicht richtig.
4.zum Kauf des Genius sollte dein Händler dir ja nicht nur die Rechnung reichen, sondern auch den passenden Adapter um andere Griffe zu verwenden. Die lieferte Scott bisher mit, damit der Kunde sich andere Griffe dranbauen kann. Da solltest du deinen Händler mal in die Pflicht nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## subdiver (26. Januar 2021)

Andy66Scott schrieb:


> Wenigstens bin ich da nicht alleine , habe 3 Scott Sparks mit den "alten Hebeln" die sind perfekt und mein neues Scale hat auch diesen neuen , völlig daneben der Hebel. Vor allem was soll das dass die Hebel nur mit den Griffen zusammen montierbar sind.( Hab es auch mit dem Cutter bearbeitet).
> Und Es ist jetzt der einzige Hebel der bei dem die Schell nicht aufblappbar ist. Mords Fortschritt.



Da hast Du recht    Der alte Twin Loc Hebel ist viel besser.
Das Scott von meiner Frau hat den Neuen, furchtbar!

Wobei man auch mit „perfekten“ Twin Loc Hebel 
ein ziemlich unaufgeräumtes Cockpit hat.
(ok, bei mir ist noch der Umwerferhebel)


----------



## Thronfolger (27. Januar 2021)

subdiver schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht    Der alte Twin Loc Hebel ist viel besser.
> Das Scott von meiner Frau hat den Neuen, furchtbar!
> 
> Wobei man auch mit „perfekten“ Twin Loc Hebel
> ...


Du brauchst auch noch den Remote für die Sattelstütze, der passt dann nur noch rechts über die Bremse... 🤣


----------



## Andy66Scott (27. Januar 2021)

Hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht


----------



## subdiver (27. Januar 2021)

Thronfolger schrieb:


> Du brauchst auch noch den Remote für die Sattelstütze, der passt dann nur noch rechts über die Bremse... 🤣



Den brauche ich nicht, habe eine schöne und leichte Ritchey WCS
fest verschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (27. Januar 2021)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wobei man auch mit „perfekten“ Twin Loc Hebel
> ein ziemlich unaufgeräumtes Cockpit hat.


Da bin ich bei dir - mit einer der Gründe, weshalb ich von Scott etwas abgekommen bin. Zwar ist die Idee an sich recht gut, Dämpfer und Gabel vom Lenker aus zu "bedienen", aber der Kabelsalat ist schlicht scheußlich anzusehen ... Und wenn man sich ehrlich ist - so schlimm ist der Griff nach unten zum Dämpfer (bei den meisten Bikes) nicht und gleiches gilt für die Gabel, jedenfalls für mich.

Dazu kommen die Kosten für den Ersatz der Twin-Loc-Hebel, falls man sich mal ungünstig lang macht - meine Beste hat das mal geschafft und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass der Preis mehr als happig war ...


----------



## Andy66Scott (27. Januar 2021)

Die Preise für die Hebel sind völlig krank.
Stimmt schon, es sieht scheisse aus , aber die Funktionalität ist schon gut und je nach Einsatz 
möchte ich nicht am Dämpfer oder Gabel währen der fahrt rumfummeln.
Wenn ich nen Marathon fahre möchte ich bei den meisten Strecken keine Hand vom Lenker nehmen


----------



## subdiver (27. Januar 2021)

Die Funktionalität ist absolut top   und möchte ich an einem Race-Fully nicht missen.
Das merke ich immer dann, wenn ich auf mein Rocky Element oder Lapierre Zesty umsteige.

Was kosten die Hebel?


----------



## Thronfolger (27. Januar 2021)

bei r2 








						SCOTT Fernbedienung Twinloc Down Clamp für Federgabel, Dämpfer und Sa, 134,50 €
					

SCOTT Fernbedienung Twinloc Down Clamp für Federgabel, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze | 2019 Mehr Technik am Bike, bedeutet auch immer mehr Hebel und Knöpfe Die S




					r2-bike.com
				




der von Orbea sieht sehr ähnlich aus und kostet ähnlich:








						Orbea, Lockouthebel, Squidlock 3 Position + Dropper - Best Bike Parts
					

High End Remote Hebel für Gabel und Dämpfer und Dropper Stützen an OIZ ab 2020




					best-bike-parts.de
				




ohne Stützen-Remote gibts da mehr, da sind wir dann aber auch beim nicht aufgeräumten Cockpit...
RockShox (nur auf/zu) OneLoc, Twistloc
DtSwiss ODL Remote
Fox Remote


----------



## mtbmarcus (6. März 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Anleitung für den neuen Twinloc? Irgendwie find ich nur Anleitungen von dem alten Model? Hauptsächlich geht es mir um die Drehmomente.
Ich habe den Twinloc ja schon und auch montiert. Macht für mich obwohl ich ihn noch nicht gefahren habe einen guten Eindruck. 
Zwei Sachen passen noch nicht ganz. 
Und zwar kann ich die beiden Zugeinsteller für Gabel und Dämpfer im montierten Zustand nicht drehen. 
Außerdem löst der Lockout von der Gabel nur verzögert. Ist eine fast neu FOX Float Factory 34. Ist aber scheinbar ein bekanntes Problem.  

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Fury (6. März 2021)

Ja, ich würds so machen.


----------



## mtbmarcus (7. März 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Ja, ich würds so machen.


Du hast aber nicht mich gemeint, oder? 🤔

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ritzibi (20. März 2021)

Sagt mal,

hab zwar nur den Hebel ohne Stützenhebel an meinem 2020er Spark RC900 Team, aber mal abgesehen davon das ich finde das er relativ schwergängig ist, ist der Hebelweg bis zum vollständig lock ja schon extrem, 60mm Weg sind schon ne Menge.
Oder kann man den Hebelweg irgendwie einstellen?
Gabel ist eine SID Select , Dämpfer ein Nude.


----------



## Paddyfr (21. März 2021)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Oder kann man den Hebelweg irgendwie einstellen?


Das kann nicht eingestellt werden


----------



## mogg (23. März 2021)

Ich finde der Hebelweg auch recht lang, insbesondere wenn man nicht so Riesenhände hat, ist es unter Umstände etwas umständlich den kompletten Lockout hinzubekommen. 

Bei mir geht das Teil aber recht leichtgängig. Vielleicht könntest Du einfach mal ein wenig mit den Einstellrädchen am Lockout experimentieren, manchmal ist die Vorspannung einfach zu hoch. 
Also würde ich einfach probieren die Spannung bis zu dem Punkt zu reduzierung das der Lockout greift. Das hat zumindest bei mir bislang immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (11. April 2021)

Interessant finde ich immer, dass viele (durchaus auch Besitzer von Scott Fullys) den TwinLoc auf einen normalen Plattform-Hebel reduzieren. Das ganze System (beim Dämpfer, nicht bei der Gabel) kann und soll doch viel mehr leisten. Einen Dämpfer mit 2 Luftkammern findet man an anderen Bikes nicht und deren unterschiedliche Funktionsweise/Wirkungsweise ist m.M.n. ein deutlich Unterschied zu den Plattformstufen normaler Dämpfer. Der TwinLoc ist ja nur Mittel zum Zweck und nicht das eigentliche Feature. Und trotzdem liest und hört man immer so etwas:



SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei dir - mit einer der Gründe, weshalb ich von Scott etwas abgekommen bin. Zwar ist die Idee an sich recht gut, Dämpfer und Gabel vom Lenker aus zu "bedienen", aber der Kabelsalat ist schlicht scheußlich anzusehen ... Und wenn man sich ehrlich ist - so schlimm ist der Griff nach unten zum Dämpfer (bei den meisten Bikes) nicht und gleiches gilt für die Gabel, jedenfalls für mich.
> 
> Dazu kommen die Kosten für den Ersatz der Twin-Loc-Hebel, falls man sich mal ungünstig lang macht - meine Beste hat das mal geschafft und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass der Preis mehr als happig war ...


Nebenbei, zum obigen Zitat: Remote-Hebel für beispw. die Variostütze sind, wenn Ersatz benötigt wird, bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht günstiger.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. April 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich immer, dass viele (durchaus auch Besitzer von Scott Fullys) den TwinLoc auf einen normalen Plattform-Hebel reduzieren. Das ganze System (beim Dämpfer, nicht bei der Gabel) kann und soll doch viel mehr leisten. Einen Dämpfer mit 2 Luftkammern findet man an anderen Bikes nicht und deren unterschiedliche Funktionsweise/Wirkungsweise ist m.M.n. ein deutlich Unterschied zu den Plattformstufen normaler Dämpfer. Der TwinLoc ist ja nur Mittel zum Zweck und nicht das eigentliche Feature.


Für mich war dieses Spezifikum schon ein sehr gewichtiger Grund für meine Kaufentscheidung, ein 120mm Spark als sportliches Trailbike aufzubauen.

Allerdings empfinde ich den Sprung von 120mm zu 85mm im traction-control-mode als zu klein geraten; 50 - 60mm reichen für Uphills mit Hindernissen und in der Ebene vollkommen aus und hätten zwecks Effektivität mehr Sinn gemacht.

Und den Remote für die Gabel habe ich bereits nach kurzer Zeit entfernt, da meine Fox 34 FIT4 ohnehin kaum wippt und ich es eher kontraproduktiv finde, wenn sich die Front beim Lockout anhebt, da der SAG ja wegfällt. Insbesondere in richtig steilen uphills macht sich das schon spürbar negativ bemerkbar.
Zudem kann ich so auch Gabel und Dämpfer unabhängig voneinander bedienen.


----------



## breznsoiz (22. April 2021)

Würd meinen TwinLock Hebel aus einem 2020 Ransom abgeben, falls jemand einen braucht.


----------



## rokl58 (8. März 2022)

Ich stimme dem Topic starter 100% zu. Die Bedienung des Droppers ist mehr als ungluecklich. Im meinem Fall geht diese auch sehr schwerfaellig. Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist dass die TwinLoc Hebel mit dem Dropper Hebel verbunden sind. In meinem Fall moechte ich den Dropper durch eine feste Sattelstuetze ersetzen. Leider muss ich in diesem Fall einen komplett neuen TwinLoc Hebel kaufen, wofuer ca 100.- Euro in Rechnung gestellt werden. Vollkommen unnoetig haette Scott eine etwas nutzerfreundlichere Loesung bedacht. 

@Paddyfr: Ich habe eine Unterhaltung mit Dir begonnen. Vielleicht hast Du Zeit um darauf zu antworten. Danke.


----------



## aufstand1 (10. August 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen
Ich hänge mich mal hier rein: ich habe ein 2020 Strike eRide 910 mit dem alten "2er Twinlock" links und dem Dropperposthebel rechts. 

Seit einigen Monaten habe ich zusätzlich ein 2022 Spark 910 und das hat neu den "3er Twinlock plus Dropperpost"-Hebel links (dieser hier: https://r2-bike.com/SCOTT-Fernbedie...er-Federgabel-Daempfer-und-Sattelstuetze-2022)

Meine Frau fährt auch diesen beiden Bikes und wir haben, da wir mehrfach die Woche die Bikes abwechselnd verwenden, immer diesen Moment der Umgewöhnung: wo ist der verdammter Dropper jetzt wieder. Meine Idee ist, dass ich die alten Hebel durch den neuen 3er ersetze. Weiss jemand ob das einfach geht? Oder gibt das eine Baustelle, die gleich weitere Ersatzteile braucht?

Danke für eure Hilfe und viele Grüsse


----------



## Thronfolger (10. August 2022)

aufstand1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> Ich hänge mich mal hier rein: ich habe ein 2020 Strike eRide 910 mit dem alten "2er Twinlock" links und dem Dropperposthebel rechts.
> 
> Seit einigen Monaten habe ich zusätzlich ein 2022 Spark 910 und das hat neu den "3er Twinlock plus Dropperpost"-Hebel links (dieser hier: https://r2-bike.com/SCOTT-Fernbedie...er-Federgabel-Daempfer-und-Sattelstuetze-2022)
> ...


Der größte Schmerz ist alle Züge müssen erst entfernt und später wieder durchgefädelt werden. Dass kann nerven, kann aber auch total einfach von der Hand gehen.
Du brauchst bei dem verlinkten Hebel halt noch eine Schelle, die ist nicht dabei.


----------



## aufstand1 (10. August 2022)

Thronfolger schrieb:


> Der größte Schmerz ist alle Züge müssen erst entfernt und später wieder durchgefädelt werden. Dass kann nerven, kann aber auch total einfach von der Hand gehen.
> Du brauchst bei dem verlinkten Hebel halt noch eine Schelle, die ist nicht dabei.


Danke dir. 
Die Züge der Federn müssten ja gleich bleiben können - die sind ja bereits auf der richtigen Seite. Den Zug des Dropperposts muss ich vermutlich neu machen. Eventuell die Hülle auch - das wäre dann mühsam.

Stimmt eine Schelle braucht man noch - ist ja links nur die Remote von Bosch und die hat glaube ich kein Matchmaker-Ansatz.


----------

